# Thyrogen injection ??



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had my first thyrogen injection yesterday, and it went fine. Burned a bit as it went in, but other than that, it was just like the Depo shot I get.

I had my 2nd today. Same burning feeling when it went in. My "issue" (whether it is or not, I don't know lol) is that even now, almost 2 hours after the injection, I'm still feeling a sporadic burning in my butt. I didn't have the sporadic burning feeling after the fact yesterday, which is why it may be an issue, but this is the first time I've had the thyrogen for anything, too, so it may not be a real issue. (Lol. I know I'm rambling here, but you know what I mean.) Thoughts??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> I had my first thyrogen injection yesterday, and it went fine. Burned a bit as it went in, but other than that, it was just like the Depo shot I get.
> 
> I had my 2nd today. Same burning feeling when it went in. My "issue" (whether it is or not, I don't know lol) is that even now, almost 2 hours after the injection, I'm still feeling a sporadic burning in my butt. I didn't have the sporadic burning feeling after the fact yesterday, which is why it may be an issue, but this is the first time I've had the thyrogen for anything, too, so it may not be a real issue. (Lol. I know I'm rambling here, but you know what I mean.) Thoughts??


Teri; I have never had a Thyrogen injection but others here have. Hope they will be along to offer their own experience.

But of course you know to always call your doctor if you think you might be having an adverse reaction.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I experienced burning and such with the first injection, not with the second.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I experienced burning and such with the first injection, not with the second.


Just the burning when it went in, or after the fact? Still getting it occasionally even now. No redness or swelling, according to the hubby, but every few hours I'll get a second or 2 long burning feeling.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Andros said:


> But of course you know to always call your doctor if you think you might be having an adverse reaction.


I don't know that it is. LOL. It feels weird, of course, but nothing super out of the ordinary other than an occasional burning feeling back there. LOL. The burning sensations are becoming farther apart, but still coming every 4-5ish hours. Last night when I originally posted this they were about every hour, felt it once in the middle of the night after having to wake up for a potty run, and they were about every 2-3 hours until early afternoon (1-2ish)today. I had one about ten minutes ago (which honestly reminded me that I needed to get over here and check this post lol!), but that was the first since earlier this afternoon.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a lump in my butt (sorry, but I did!) for about five days where I got the first injection and I did have a burning sensation there if I happen to sit on the lump. Not sure why I had no issue with injection #2.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Back in college (years ago), I got a shot in my butt/hip for a sinus infection that wouldn't go away. I don't recall what the drug was at this point, but it was a big needle with a lot of liquid--too much for one area. My body didn't like it at all, and a hard, painful lump formed there (under the surface...it was not visible from the outside, but I could definitely feel it) and stayed for several months. My mother (a nurse) assumed it was an absess. I'm not sure whether it was or wasn't. But it did go away after several months.

I wonder if what you're experiencing is something similar.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't feel anything back there, lump-wise, so it's probably not an absess.. I'm also not having any more burning feelings. Must have just been either me being my normal kooky self, or a normal thing. Still no redness/swelling/etc, the hubs says my butt looks totally normal, so I'm not gonna stress it. Thanks folks.


----------

